# funny named towns



## wrenchboy

I am an over the road truck driver and I find it absolutely facinating all the different names all over the United States. Since we are from all over the the world we can have posts from all corners of the planet. Post names of funny or unusual names of cities, rivers, parks whatever. I will start with some of my favorite.
Hollering Woman creek in Texas
Big Bone Lick park Kentucky
Hungry Mother park Virginia
Wimauma Florida named by a railroad developer for his 3 daughters Wilma Maude and Mary
Squirrel Level road Virginia. I can imagine it now...Hey Bubba..did you level that trailer when you put it in? Scratchin his head, Cletus replies... Well...it's squirrel level.,,,


----------



## Deven

I've been in Intercourse and Blue Ball, Pennsylvania. Then there's Mars, PA.


----------



## Saoirse

The town next to mine is Cummington.

Which is not too weird, but someone discovered a mineral in Cummington and that mineral is called Cummingtonite

eeeehehehehehehehe


----------



## Ohio Lady

The place I live is called Beaver


----------



## Pokerking2010

There's a Jupiter near me.


----------



## Ohio Lady

There is also a place near me called Knockemstiff, Ohio


----------



## Tad

Not all that funny of a name, but this amused me.

There is a speck of a town we drive through periodically called Numogate. My wife and I would continually discuss how the name should be pronounced, and concluded it really depended on what language it came from. (the obvious English pronunciation would be NEW-moe-gate, but it didnt exactly look English in derivation, and there are languages where it would be something like nuh-MOH-gat-TAY). Which led us to speculate where the name could have come fromnamed after some obscure place in England, some lesser known figure from ancient greek history, an English spelling of some name in India.

Eventually we had to look it up. It turned out that during the settlement of Montague Township, of which it is part, the original village was, creatively, called Montague. When there was enough settlement to set up a second post office, the new post master had to come up with a name for the place.and he just rearranged the letters of Montague to get Numogate. 

In other words, we over-thought that one by a _wee _bit :doh:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Oklahoma can claim Frogville, Cookietown, Slapout, and Bugtussle.


----------



## HottiMegan

Weed, California.


----------



## bbwbud

Saoirse said:


> The town next to mine is Cummington.
> 
> Which is not too weird, but someone discovered a mineral in Cummington and that mineral is called Cummingtonite
> 
> eeeehehehehehehehe



So you live in Goshen, or Williamsburg? I used to go to the Cummington Fair when I lived in Western Mass. Very pretty area, with a popular nude bathing spot as I recall.

As for towns, I want to move to Big Knockerstown in England, or Nipple, Utah.


----------



## MattB

Tad said:


> Not all that funny of a name, but this amused me.
> 
> There is a speck of a town we drive through periodically called Numogate. My wife and I would continually discuss how the name should be pronounced, and concluded it really depended on what language it came from. (the obvious English pronunciation would be NEW-moe-gate, but it didnt exactly look English in derivation, and there are languages where it would be something like nuh-MOH-gat-TAY). Which led us to speculate where the name could have come fromnamed after some obscure place in England, some lesser known figure from ancient greek history, an English spelling of some name in India.
> 
> Eventually we had to look it up. It turned out that during the settlement of Montague Township, of which it is part, the original village was, creatively, called Montague. When there was enough settlement to set up a second post office, the new post master had to come up with a name for the place.and he just rearranged the letters of Montague to get Numogate.
> 
> In other words, we over-thought that one by a _wee _bit :doh:



The best part is you don't have to slow down when driving through Numogate, it's like they're saying "don't bother, nothing to see here..."  (They'd be right too...)


----------



## wrenchboy

Most people are familiar with the town that the Kennedys made famous. Kennebunkport Maine. Did you know that it is right next to Kennybunk Maine?


----------



## Saisha

Raccoon Holler Road in NC.


----------



## CleverBomb

Oh, if we're talking streets...

Moose Creek*, Alaska, has the following:
Da Niece St.
Da Nephew St.
Go Thatta Way

I've driven on all of them.


*Which is, not surprisingly, is named after Moose Creek (a tributary of the Tanana River) which winds around and through the town of 746 people. You can probably guess where the waterway got its name. 
It's about 25 miles east-southeast of Fairbanks, AK.


----------



## LeoGibson

Cut-n-Shoot, Tx.


----------



## spookytwigg

I know that somewhere in the UK we have a Penistone and a Wetwang

Also not too far from where I am is Ramsbottom.


----------



## Saoirse

bbwbud said:


> So you live in Goshen, or Williamsburg? I used to go to the Cummington Fair when I lived in Western Mass. Very pretty area, with a popular nude bathing spot as I recall.
> 
> As for towns, I want to move to Big Knockerstown in England, or Nipple, Utah.



Neither Goshen or Williamsburg, but if you travel Rt. 9, thru Williamsburg, Goshen and Cummington, mine is the next town! 

I LOVE THE CUMMINGTON FAIR!!!!!! I missed it this year, but I usually go every year. Its such an awesome fair!! And I have never been to the infamous nude bathing spot, since Ive always heard stories of gay butt sex in the woods.


----------



## bbwbud

Saoirse said:


> Neither Goshen or Williamsburg, but if you travel Rt. 9, thru Williamsburg, Goshen and Cummington, mine is the next town!
> 
> I LOVE THE CUMMINGTON FAIR!!!!!! I missed it this year, but I usually go every year. Its such an awesome fair!! And I have never been to the infamous nude bathing spot, since Ive always heard stories of gay butt sex in the woods.



Chesterfield?? I've heard of the sex going on at the nude beach, and I've never been there, either...Now if it was a place to have al fresco nookie with BBW, you may find me there...


----------



## Saoirse

bbwbud said:


> Chesterfield?? I've heard of the sex going on at the nude beach, and I've never been there, either...Now if it was a place to have al fresco nookie with BBW, you may find me there...



not Chesterfield. lol Chesterfield isnt on Rt. 9


----------



## smithnwesson




----------



## Tracyarts

Another two I've passed through in Texas are Uncertain and Point Blank.


----------



## moore2me

We have some famous Arkansas towns and locations. I guess the most popular is *Toad Suck*. This has spawned Toad Suck Park, Toad Suck Festival, Miss Toad Suck, and all kinds of wearable art.

2nd runners up are *Possum* Trot *and *Possum* Grape*. 

*(For ya'll not familiar with possums, the official name of such as beast is opossum.)

We also have some towns that have a name on the highway and there is no town there. The residents have all moved on or passed away. No one came to take their places.


----------



## wrenchboy

I have a friend that is named Possum. People that don't know him call him Tommy.


----------



## wrenchboy

I went through Oklahoma today. It was ok.


----------



## Saisha

There's also Idiotville, OR


----------



## canadianbbw4u

Here in Canada we have some great ones!!! Dildo,Nfld. Conception Bay,Tramping Lake,Keg River.... those are just some!


----------



## CPProp

A few more UK Towns and villages.

Lower Peover - Cheshire
Little Ness  Shropshire
Great Ness - Shropshire
Knockin - Shropshire
Nanpantan - Leicestershire
Burton Overy - Leicestershire
Erewash - Derbyshire
Bolsover - Derbyshire
Bunny - Nottinghamshire
East Leake - Nottinghamshire
West Leake - Nottinghamshire
Horncastle  Nottinghamshire
Eggborough  Yorkshire


----------



## supersizebbw

I lived in Cockfosters, London for about year. Every single day on the tube there would be someone chuckling when it would be announced that "This train is headed to Cockfosters" lol! 

I guess it didn't help much that Cockfosters used to be in Middlesex either lol


----------



## wrenchboy

I was told a story that an Ihop restaurant was located on Cox st. The phone was answered
"Ihop on cox"!


----------



## CPProp

A couple of place names in the UK, County Durham to be precise that always amused me as a kids are 

Pity Me

No place


----------



## TwilightStarr

There is a town not too far from me called Pleasureville


----------



## CPProp

Ive just come across old Diesel Engine museum at a brilliantly named Prickwillow


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Michigan has Hell and Paradise.

Most people in Michigan live south of Florida (a town in the Upper Peninsula).

For a town name that just sounds funny, there's Germfask (the eight families who settled it took the last name initials and arranged them into something that could be pronounced.)

But the winner is far from Michigan. It's a town in Austria. Its name rhymes with "Booking", but it's spelled F**king (You can figure that out).


----------



## wrenchboy

Howie-in-the-Hills, Florida ok so what is Howie doing in the hills? Besides everybody knows that there are no hills in Florida. Only beaches and mickey mouse.
Zephyrhills, Florida. What is a zephyr? 
Boinks, Louisiana. Hmmm, what could they be doing there?
And for those who care to participate in illegal activities there is Bong Recreation Area in Illinois near Chicago


----------



## CleverBomb

California has a few odd ones with a connection to fuel.

Coalinga -- it was a refueling stop for coal-fired locomotives: Coaling A. 

El Segundo -- (in Spanish, "The Second"). The home of Standard Oil's second refinery (they're now Chevron Oil) -- the first was in Richmond, CA.


----------



## Ruffie

THe province I live in(Saskatchewan Canada) has several funny names
Moose Jaw
Climax
Love
Biggar
Carrot River
Big Beaver
Cut Knife
Elbow
Semens
Porcupine Plain
Knee Lake
Candle Lake
Eyebrow


----------



## TwilightStarr

RabbitScorpion said:


> But the winner is far from Michigan. It's a town in Austria. Its name rhymes with "Booking", but it's spelled F**king (You can figure that out).




Oh, I so want to live there!!


----------



## wrenchboy

Sheboygan Michigan maybe named after a transvestite that changed her mind?

Chicken Fight road Atoka Oklahoma maybe because Michael Vick took dogfight road?

Effingham Illinois used to be called F**kingham but people wanted it less offensive.

I don't know these are guesses but all real places.

There is an Ofallon in Illinois and an Ofallon in Missouri about 50 miles apart.

I went through Mexico today. I thought it was south of Texas but it is in Missouri.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Ruffie said:


> THe province I live in(Saskatchewan Canada) has several funny names
> Moose Jaw
> Climax
> Love
> Biggar
> Carrot River
> Big Beaver
> Cut Knife
> Elbow
> Semens
> Porcupine Plain
> Knee Lake
> Candle Lake
> Eyebrow



Yeah, but Saskatchewan also has what I always thought was the cutest name for a town - Willow Bunch.


----------



## wrenchboy

The other day I passed Suitland Parkway in Maryland near DC. I haven't had a chance to Google it, but is there an amusement park on that road?
"Hey kids this summer we are going to Suitland! "
For the wild and crazy rides for their safety each rider will be issued a replica of Donald Trumps helmet hair.
For the romantic couple we invite you to take a trip on loafers lane.
"Who wants to take a ride on Daddys Zipper! "
At Suitland we are always hiring. In no time at all you will be fully vested. 
Everybody has a good time at Suitland! Anyone who complains leaves with a free Columbian necktie.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Bucksnort, TN


----------



## FreeThinker

Ahrrr, ye dirty dog: Get to *Pugwash*, Nova Scotia!


----------



## Pixelpops

Drove through a village called Great Bottom last weekend. It felt right


----------



## MattB

Welcome to Vulcan, Alberta!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Two of my favorites have to be, "Blue Ball," and "Cheesequake."


----------



## wrenchboy

If you go south on US 54 in Oklahoma to get to Beaver you have to go through Hooker.


----------



## wrenchboy

Big Butt mountain in Virginia
Pleasant Valley State Prison in California -do they have ranch dressing in the cafeteria?
There is a turn off in Nevada named Deeth Star Valley
No Name, Colorado
In Missouri some roads are named by a letter. Near St Louis there is a Church road Z. 
In west Virginia to get to Jesus in the Hills retreat you have to take Limerick lane.


----------



## wrenchboy

In Sour Lake. Texas there is a Vaglica rd. Don't believe me look it up.


----------



## youareneverready

There's a village called Lower Swell in The Costwolds. Always makes me chuckle. Also The Slaughters (Upper and Lower Slaughter, respectively), not so much funny-sounding as...well, a bit murder-y?

Some friends of mine once went to visit the town of Broom in Warwickshire, and tried to buy a broom to take a picture with by the sign. Astoundingly enough they couldn't find one. I also know a guy who lived on Crotch Crescent, in Oxford, while at Uni.


----------



## OneFAsView

Truth or Consequences, NM


----------



## wrenchboy

Chunky Mississippi 

View attachment 20150425_115832.jpg


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Chunky, Mississippi: at last, an answer for all those posts that start out, "Where can I go to find BBW's?"


----------



## agouderia

Saint-Amour in Franche-Comté -

who wouldn't want to live in Holy Love where an excellent wine is produced....


----------



## Surlysomething

Spuzzum, BC


----------



## supersizebbw

Lol! Love it!


wrenchboy said:


> Chunky Mississippi


----------



## wrenchboy

Would have been better if it was exit 69.


----------



## MsBrightside

wrenchboy said:


> In Sour Lake. Texas there is a Vaglica rd. Don't believe me look it up.


I saw it when I drove through Sour Lake on my way to Spring, TX today. It looks a lot less interesting than it sounds.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

wrenchboy said:


> Would have been better if it was exit 69.



Exit 69 on Interstate 75 in Michigan is Big Beaver Road.


----------



## veggieforever

*Puddledub*, Fife, Scotland.

*Ecclefechan*, Scotland (Pronounced: ECK-ULL-FEK-INN)

*Brokenwind*, Aberdeenshire, Scotland.

*Fanny Barks*, Durham, England ("Fanny" refers to the vagina in UK and NOT the bottom like US).

*Pump Alley*, Middlesex, England.

*Fattiehead*, Banffshire, Scotland.

*Twatt*, Orkney, Scotland.

*Wetwang*, East Yorkshire, England.


----------



## FlashHeart

Living in New Zealand quite a few of the towns are named in the native tongue ( moari ). The best one I always thought was Whakatane. It's pronounced fuck-a-tah-nay.


----------



## Luv Gaining Ladies

Here in Ohio we don't have too many funny-named cities, just some places that are pronounced wrong. We have Bellefontaine (pronounced bell-FOUN-tain) followed by Russia (prunounced ROO-shee) and Lima (pronounced LIE-ma.) Also we have a Versailles (ver-SALES.) At least we don't pronounce the city of my alma mater EIGHT-thins; we pronounce it like the city it was named after, as in the capital of Greece.


----------



## MsBrightside

It's not a town, but how about the bridge over the "Lost and Old River" east of Baytown, TX. Sounds like it was named by Eeyore.


----------



## Snow Angel

Frogmore, LA​


----------



## wrenchboy

Hot Coffee Mississippi 
D'lo Mississippi 
If anyone tries to tell you that Florida does not have mountains (besides the big bodacious mountains ) they are wrong. The mountains are in New Mexico, but they are the Florida mountains.


----------



## swamptoad

*Cranky Corner (in Tangipahoa Parish, LA)*


----------



## rainbowman

Apparently the town of Boring, Oregon, is twinned with the village of Dull, Scotland

[URL="http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-28708882[/URL]


----------



## swamptoad

One town in Indiana is called Santa Claus. There is also a Santa, Idaho. *

*


----------



## wrenchboy

Gay Head at Marthas Vineyard
Fudge factory in Uranus, Missouri
A couple of weeks ago I went through Florida. I expected to see more snow after a recent blizzard hit the area. 
But I guess it all melted off with the warmer temperatures. Of course I am referring to Florida, NewYork. 
I can see two people talking in Syracuse, New York. " if we get any more snow I am moving to Florida. !"
"What? 75 miles south?!"


----------



## HereticFA

Devils Hollow Rd, Frankfort, KY (Because it's 7734* to drive when slick.)
Big Sink Pike, Versailles, KY (Yes, many nearby sinkholes along the road.)

[*If you don't get it, put it in a calculator, then turn upside down and read.]


----------



## BigIzzy

I hail from a small town in Michigan called Bad Axe


----------



## big_lad27

Little village close to me in North Yorkshire, UK, called Fryup - Mmmmmm love a good fry up :eat2:


----------



## CleverBomb

Luv Gaining Ladies said:


> Here in Ohio we don't have too many funny-named cities, just some places that are pronounced wrong. We have Bellefontaine (pronounced bell-FOUN-tain) followed by Russia (prunounced ROO-shee) and Lima (pronounced LIE-ma.) Also we have a Versailles (ver-SALES.) At least we don't pronounce the city of my alma mater EIGHT-thins; we pronounce it like the city it was named after, as in the capital of Greece.


Utah does odd pronunciations as well. 

Weber (a county, a State University, and a river plus its canyon) and Heber (also a city named after a river and its canyon) rhyme, However, they each are pronounced with the first "e" being long: Weeber, Heeber. 

The town of Hooper is pronounced "Hupper". 

The cities of American Fork and Spanish Fork do NOT rhyme. The latter is pronounced "Spanish Fark". 

Then you get into the names out of LDS scripture and all bets are off...


----------



## FreeThinker

CleverBomb said:


> Utah does odd pronunciations as well.
> 
> Weber (a county, a State University, and a river plus its canyon) and Heber (also a city named after a river and its canyon) rhyme, However, they each are pronounced with the first "e" being long: Weeber, Heeber.




Nothing odd about that. You can always tell an outsider to K-W by the way they pronounce Weber St. If they pronounce it as if it were spelled 'Webber', they're from somewhere else. If someone pronounces it with a long E, emphasis on the first syllable, they are probably a local. 

Those who pronounce it 'VAY-bur' may be correct, from an hard core, word-nerd, historical accuracy standpoint, but folks just might look at them a bit funny. 


There's also Boehmer St (BEE-mer), Noecker St (NECK-er), and Pequegnat St (PEG-a-not). 





Not too far away are the towns of Ballinafad (emphasis on the first syllable, which rhymes with 'pal', and obliterate the third syllable -- BAL-in-fad), and Erin (pronounced 'EAR-in').




As far as funny-named towns go, here's one I've passed a few times in Quebec (yes, the exclamation points are part of the official spelling): 

View attachment images(2).jpg


----------



## wrenchboy

I took a pic of the sign, but it did not turn out, so sad.
Elephant Butte, New Mexico 
It is just north of Truth or Consequences.


----------



## fat hiker

FreeThinker said:


> Ahrrr, ye dirty dog: Get to *Pugwash*, Nova Scotia!



The thing about Pugwash is that it is half-way between Tatamagouche and Shinimicas!

(I grew up nearby.)


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Kristal said:


> Travel Guide



Interesting that one travel guide would lump Phuket in with Vietnam (Phuket is in Thailand)

Phuket (say "poo-KETT") was a very successful resort area, but, tragically, was among the places hardest hit by the Indian Ocean tsunami on 26 December 2004.


----------



## LillyBBBW

TOWNS IN MASSACHUSETTS:

Mashpee
Buzzards Bay
Swampscott
Scituate
Belchertown
Pittsfield
Swansea
Seekonk
Rehoboth

HONORABLE MENTION
Wolomolopoag Street


----------



## Tad

One near here that I like is Kazabazua. The name has a certain zinginess on the tongue 

As an added bonus, as you drive up the highway into town you pass “La Binerie de Kazabazua”, which sells baked beans (Caribean style, baked buried in sand, apparently). Somehow the French naming structure combined with phonetic spelling of an English word and phonetic spelling of an Algonkian phrase just pleases me rather more than is reasonable.


----------



## Kamily

wrenchboy said:


> Big Bone Lick park Kentucky


 
I have been there.  I laughed my ass off at the name. 


Ive seen Beefhide and Slippery Rock in KY. Possum Valley, Raccoon Valley and The Bug Hole in Tennessee.


----------



## wrenchboy

Tomorrow I will be driving in the Los Angeles area. I was previewing my route and noticed a town named Placentia. Can someone please translate that into English? I would hope that they did not name their city after the sack that a baby gets nourishment from its mother while in utero.


----------



## lucca23v2

Not a town, but the street next to where I live is called Hoe Avenue...


----------



## LumpySmile

A few years ago I drove through Gurley, Nebraska. The town didn't look big enough for a high school, which is probably just as well. Think of the sports teams.... Gurley Men's Weightlifting? Definitely not a school Hans and Franz would attend.

Gurley Wrestling on the other hand.... That could be kinda fun!


----------



## wrenchboy

Pudding ridge rd near Chattanooga Tennessee
Hershey Pennsylvania the entire area smells like chocolate! 
Happy Texas about 656 people happily live there on an average income of $28,000.


----------



## Jeannie

Oklahoma...

Bushyhead
Bowlegs
Slick
Nowhere
Pink
Non
Hooker
Little Axe
Hoot Owl
Cement
Slaughterville
Gay
Straight
Moon
IXL
Frogville
Loco
my favorite...
Cookietown :happy:

The list could go on and on. Okies.


----------



## swamptoad

Accident, Maryland


----------



## wrenchboy

Bad Route rd Wyoming haven't been on it, but at least they are being honest.


----------



## wrenchboy

Ashtabula in Ohio
not a funny or quirky name. I just love the name Ashtabula. Very elegant.


----------



## Kristal

Phuket, Thailand 

View attachment phuket-thailand.jpg


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Some lovely towns in Pennsylvania...

Intercourse, PA
Blue Ball, PA
Fertility, PA
Bird-in-Hand, PA
Virginville, PA
84, PA


----------



## fat hiker

wrenchboy said:


> Tomorrow I will be driving in the Los Angeles area. I was previewing my route and noticed a town named Placentia. Can someone please translate that into English? I would hope that they did not name their city after the sack that a baby gets nourishment from its mother while in utero.



That's 'placenta', not Placentia.

There's also a Placentia and a Placentia Bay in Newfoundland.

It's thought that the Placentia in Newfoundland was named by Basque fishermen from Spain in the 16th century. Plazencia in Basque means 'pleasant'.


----------



## moore2me

Kristal said:


> Phuket, Thailand



I will never forget this town - It was the site of the horrible tidal waves and deaths from the Tsunami the day after Christmas 2004. Several movies have been made about the loss of lives - natives, tourists, migrant workers, and animals. 

This town in my mind will always portray death & destruction. Wiki has more descriptions online.

I now remember one of my nicknames from my previous years with Dimensions . . . . 

M2M
AKA Little Mary Sunshine 
AKA Thread Killer


----------



## Kristal

Pee Pee, Ohio 

View attachment 4.Pee-pee.jpg


View attachment peepee.jpg


----------



## swamptoad

View attachment Cities-And-Towns-With-Funny-Names-1.jpg



odd, perhaps?


----------



## Fuzzy

Styx, Texas


----------



## swamptoad

View attachment Cheesequake_Park_Main_Entrance.jpg



......................


----------



## wrenchboy

Mianus Connecticut 
Sorry I didn't get a picture of Mianus.
Would anyone want to see a picture of Mianus? If anyone goes thru Mianus please take a picture.


----------



## MattB

Not a town, but in preparing for a move to Toronto I saw there's a GO Train station by the name of "Old Cummer".


----------



## DragonFly

Slap Out Al
Frognot TX
Fish Kill NY


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

There's a Slapout in Oklahoma, too. I've heard that 'slapout' was a nineteenth-century term of approval for something bigger and better than usual (e.g., "that was a slapout dinner").


----------



## LifelongFA

French Lick, Indiana 

Childhood home of basketball great Larry Bird aka "The Hick from French Lick"


----------



## wrenchboy

In Yuma Arizona there are some number roads that include a fractional number.
3 1/2 road
2 1/4 road


----------



## rockhound225

Tightwad, MO; and yes, there is a Tightwad Bank.


----------



## LizzieJones

canadianbbw4u said:


> Here in Canada we have some great ones!!! Dildo,Nfld. Conception Bay,Tramping Lake,Keg River.... those are just some!



Vulcan, Alberta.
Ball's Falls, Ontario
Sober Island, Nova Scotia
Bacon Cove, NFLD
Crotch Lake, Ontario
Stoner, BC


----------



## docilej

Belchertown, MA (usa)


----------



## wrenchboy

Big Skin Bayou Oklahoma


----------



## Lindak665

Long Island, NY has some interesting town names here's a few... Mattituck, Ronkonkoma, Hauppague, Shinnecock.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Cities in Michigan 

Bad Axe
Climax
Hell
Flushing 
Dick
Gay
Sac bay 
Colon
Maybee


----------



## Adamantoise

Watching videos of people trying to pronounce Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch is pretty funny. 

Here's a website to help you:
https://www.llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch.co.uk/soundfiles/llandad4.wav


----------



## wrenchboy

Adamantoise said:


> Watching videos of people trying to pronounce Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch is pretty funny.
> 
> Here's a website to help you:
> https://www.llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch.co.uk/soundfiles/llandad4.wav


 
What/where is this?


----------



## Railroad Man

Wales


----------



## VVET

Lone Tree, IA. @ the time the town was settled it was the lone tree, it has since fallen down & died.


----------



## Ilegalpat

Truth or Consequences.


----------



## FleurBleu

In my mother's home town there is a street called "Behind the ham".


----------



## LuvMBigger

I have always been amused by Jersey Shore, PA. All the more curious because it is neither near New Jersey, nor near the shore.


----------



## CPProp

Where I used to live we had 
Slash Lane
Flesh Hovel Lane (name originates from the abattoir that used to be there.)


----------



## Railroad Man

Not a town, but Chunky Gal Mountain in north Georgia.

Also, Country Girl Road in Princeton WV.

Gotta love those names.


----------



## wrenchboy

Homolovi state park
Near Winslow Arizona 
Indian name pronounced Homol'ovi


----------



## Shotha

wrenchboy said:


> Indian name pronounced Homol'ovi



What language is the name from and does the l' represent a palatalized L, a glottalized L or a voiceless L?


----------



## wrenchboy

Hopi meaning " little hills "


----------



## Shotha

wrenchboy said:


> Hopi meaning " little hills "



Thank you. So, the apostrophe after the L would be a glottal stop.


----------



## Broseph

Went through Box Spring, California today  and was close to Hell For Sure Canyon yesterday


----------



## Broseph

Railroad Man said:


> Not a town, but Chunky Gal Mountain in north Georgia.
> 
> Also, Country Girl Road in Princeton WV.
> 
> Gotta love those names.


Whaaaat? I’m from GA and have never heard of this. Need to check that out...


----------



## goodman4ssbbw

Hot Coffee, Mississippi.


----------

